# Khoảng cách lý tưởng giữa 2 lần sinh con là bao nhiêu?



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (24/12/18)

Khoảng cách sinh con giữa 2 lần như thế nào cho lý tưởng không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mẹ, cũng như sự ganh tị giữa 2 bé cùng với việc chăm sóc chu đáo và hoàn hảo nhất cho con yêu mình. Vậy sinh con khoảng cách nào mới chuẩn thì các mẹ cùng dầu tràm con yêu tìm hiểu nhé!!!





​
*-Cách nhau ít hơn 2 tuổi*
Khoảng cách giữa 2 bé ít hơn 2 tuổi thì mẹ có thể tận dụng lại đồ dùng cho bé thứ 2, có thể tiết kiệm được 1 khoản chi phí đáng kể cho kinh tế gia đình. Nhưng đổi lại điều đó thì việc mẹ sẽ mất nhiều thời gian cũng như cách để chăm sóc 2 bé 1 cách chu đáo nhất, chưa kể đến tình trạng 2 bé ganh tị nhau, đánh nhau.





​
Ngoài ra khi sinh sát nhau như vậy thì sức khỏe của mẹ cũng là điều cần đáng quan tâm và điều chắc chắn sẽ ảnh hưởng. Cùng với đó thì nguy cơ sinh non, sinh bé nhẹ cân cũng sẽ tăng lên. Đặc biệt đối với mẹ khi lần đầu sinh mổ thì sẽ nguy hiểm vì vết mổ có tình trạng bung, rách vết mổ củ.

Lời khuyên: việc sinh 2 bé khoảng cách gần như vậy thì mẹ cần quan tâm đến cảm xúc của con mình, khi còn nhỏ thì các bé chưa thể nói rỏ cảm xúc của mình, tốt hơn hết bố mẹ cần âu yếm và chăm sóc 2 bé như nhau không nên thiên về bé nhỏ quá.

*-Cách nhau 2-4 tuổi*
Khoảng cách 2-4 tuổi đảm bảo sự thoãi mái và sức khỏe dành cho mẹ, tuy nhiên khoảng thời gian đầu sẽ mất nhiều thời gian và công sức để chăm sóc chu đáo cho cả 2 bé.

Lời khuyên:tạo điều kiện để bé lớn giúp một số việc cho bé út, vừa giúp mẹ 1 phần việc chăm sóc vừa giúp bé hiểu ra rằng mình đã là anh(chị) để cho bé thoát ra khỏi suy nghỉ cần được bố mẹ nuông chiều nữa mà thay vào đó mình phải tự lập và thể hiện là người anh(chị) cả trong gia đình.

*-Cách nhau 5 tuổi và lớn hơn*
Khoảng cách này có thể xem là khoảng cách lý tưởng giữa 2 thành viên trong gia đình, bé lớn đã chững chạc hơn biết cách chăm sóc cho em của mình, cùng với đó sẽ là trợ thủ đắc lực của mẹ nữa chứ. Hơn thế nữa mặt tài chính của gia đình cũng thoãi mái hơn, sức khỏe và tâm lý của mẹ cũng ổn định hơn rất nhiều.





​
Lời khuyên: đối với khoảng cách này thì bé út sẽ được mọi thành viên trong gia đình yêu thương và chiều chuộng nhất, tuy nhiên bố mẹ cũng nên dành thời gian để quan tâm, chia sẽ và dạy dỗ bé lớn để bé có thể phát triển một cách tốt nhất.

Việc sinh con được cho là điều thiêng liêng nhất của các cặp vợ chồng, dù khoảng cách giữa các bé có như thế nào đi nữa đó cũng là niềm vui và hạnh phúc. Tuy nhiên các cặp vợ chồng cũng nên có những kế hoạch rõ ràng để vừa tiện lợi cho việc chăm sóc con cái, vừa có đủ tài chính để cho con mình những điều tuyệt vời nhất cùng với đó là đảm bảo sức khỏe của người mẹ tốt nhất cho việc sinh con. Đặc biệt người chồng phải biết yêu thương, chăm sóc cả gia đình và nên để ý những việc dù là nhỏ nhặt nhất để cùng với vợ mình trải qua mùa hạnh phúc này.

Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

